# Detector de frenado violento



## HAMP (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola a tod@s, soy nuevo por aquí y con conocimientos de electrónica bastante rudimentarios pero muy curioso y como tal desearía plantear la siguiente inquietud, que tiene dos partes.

Primera parte:
Como podría implementarse un dispositivo que detecte la magnitud de aceleración negativa de frenado de un vehículo y superado un cierto valor (regulable) obtener salida de tensión para el accionamiento de una carga, por ejemplo luces traseras que alerten sobre la frenada de emergencia de un vehículo? 

Segunda parte.
Como podría implementarse un dispositivo de evalúe la velocidad del vehículo y que habilite el encendido de las luces antes mencionadas solo si el vehículo supera una velocidad determinada (regulable).

Por lo tanto las luces solo encenderían cuando ambas condiciones fuesen ciertas: velocidad superior al umbral de regulación y aceleración negativa (frenada) superior al umbral de regulación.

Agradeceré todas las ideas.

Muchas gracias.   Horacio


----------



## Dano (Ago 10, 2011)

HAMP dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, soy nuevo por aquí y con conocimientos de electrónica bastante rudimentarios pero muy curioso y como tal desearía plantear la siguiente inquietud, que tiene dos partes.
> 
> Primera parte:
> Como podría implementarse un dispositivo que detecte la magnitud de aceleración negativa de frenado de un vehículo y superado un cierto valor (regulable) obtener salida de tensión para el accionamiento de una carga, por ejemplo luces traseras que alerten sobre la frenada de emergencia de un vehículo?
> ...



1- Acelerómetro.

2- Se puede extraer la velocidad de la ecu en modelos nuevos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2011)

HAMP dijo:


> Primera parte:
> Como podría implementarse un dispositivo que detecte la magnitud de aceleración negativa de frenado de un vehículo y superado un cierto valor (regulable) obtener salida de tensión para el accionamiento de una carga....
> 
> Segunda parte.
> Como podría implementarse un dispositivo de evalúe la velocidad del vehículo y que habilite el encendido de las luces antes mencionadas solo si el vehículo supera una velocidad determinada (regulable).


Lo mas efectivo es viajar acompañado de esposa y/o suegra. 
Ante cualquier maniobra de mínimo riesgo reaccionan violentamente con la rapidez de un airbag emitiendo un tono de alarma de 140dB. 
Igual que los matafuegos, no pueden desactivarse y permanecen en estado de alarma hasta que se agotan o las matan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...Igual que los matafuegos, no pueden desactivarse y permanecen en estado de alarma hasta que se agotan o las matan.




Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​

La des-aceleración la puedes detectar mecánicamente, por ejemplo una maza con un un resorte, de acuerdo a la intensidad de la frenada será la elongación del resorte, a cierta altura un switch y listo.

La velocidad la puedes detectar (Por ejemplo) tomando la señal que va al velocímetro del vehículo, haces una conversión frecuencia tensión, de allí a un comparador y tienes tu indicación.


----------



## HAMP (Ago 10, 2011)

Haber.......... lo de la esposa y/o suegra es efectivo ya lo he verificado pero solo sirve DENTRO del auto en cuestión no avisa al auto que viene detrás. 
El dispositivo debiera ser autónomo, o sea sin intervenir la electrónica propia del vehículo. 
Está claro que debe usarse un acelerómetro pero como sería un circuito que evaluando el estado del acelerómetro de la salida deseada?


----------



## bofocastillo (Ago 10, 2011)

HAMP dijo:


> El dispositivo debiera ser autónomo, o sea sin intervenir la electrónica propia del vehículo.
> Está claro que debe usarse un acelerómetro pero como sería un circuito que evaluando el estado del acelerómetro de la salida deseada?



No puede no intervenir en la electrónica si pretendes que encienda las luces traseras. Por fuerza tienes que intervenir el switch de las luces de freno (ya sea que este maneje directamente la carga, o que sea una señal de control para un módulo de luces).

Lo del acelerómetro, pues depende del tipo de salida de este (digital, analógica, pwm). Ya luego viene el procesamiento de la señal con un filtro por software para la misma.

Lo de la velocidad, pues con el sensor de velocidad que viene de la transmisión o de los sensores de las ruedas (regularmente usados en autos CANBUS)


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2011)

pones una varilla en el techo, que ira en linea de atras hacia adelante, de ella colgas un pendulo que sera un hilo y una bola de acero .
a la altura de el conductor justo atras de su cabeza.

cada vez que frene la bola le golpea en la nuca ya que por la inercia esta seguira avanzando.

la regulacion se da desplazandola por el riel, alejandola o acercandola a la nuca.

absolutamente autonomo.
y no usa decibeles molestos


----------



## arg (Ago 11, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> pones una varilla en el techo, que ira en linea de atras hacia adelante, de ella colgas un pendulo que sera un hilo y una bola de acero .
> a la altura de el conductor justo atras de su cabeza.
> 
> cada vez que frene la bola le golpea en la nuca ya que por la inercia esta seguira avanzando.
> ...



 pero que la bola pese un KG




Eso que dices de la frenada brusca, lo eh visto en los peugeot 406, que cuando frenan demadiaso rapido (bruscamente) se activan solas las intermitentes, como lo hacen no lo se pero lo hace


----------



## HAMP (Ago 12, 2011)

bofocastillo dijo:


> No puede no intervenir en la electrónica si pretendes que encienda las luces traseras. Por fuerza tienes que intervenir el switch de las luces de freno (ya sea que este maneje directamente la carga, o que sea una señal de control para un módulo de luces).



La electrónica puede NO intervenir desde el momento que las luces serían agregadas. O sea, además de encender las luces originales de freno por los medios propios del automóvil encenderían otras agregadas para ese fin (anunciar la frenada violenta en velocidad).
El objeto de mantener la electrónica original al margen es: 1) evitar cualquier posibilidad de daño de la unidad de control de motor. 2) incorporar el dispositivo como un pack eléctrico adicional de rápida instalación con el solo cambio de faros traseros (modificados), agregado de sensor de velocidad de rueda y electrónica de control que incorpore el acelerómetro dentro de la unidad.
O sea, se pretende lograr algo modular de rápido montaje sin mucho que pensar.



fernandob dijo:


> pones una varilla en el techo, que ira en linea de atras hacia adelante, de ella colgas un pendulo que sera un hilo y una bola de acero .
> a la altura de el conductor justo atras de su cabeza.
> 
> cada vez que frene la bola le golpea en la nuca ya que por la inercia esta seguira avanzando.
> ...



La idea es anunciar a los que vienen detrás, el que frena violentamente ya sabe lo que está haciendo, no necesita aviso.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ago 12, 2011)

Más o menos creo entender por donde va tu idea, pero no la comparto. Yo  no veo como pueda ser más conveniente (tiempo y $) instalar cosas  nuevas, que usar las que ya trae el auto. ¿Crees que le convenga al  cliente comprar un nuevo par de faros traseros? ¿piensas que es fácil  (y rápido) instalar un nuevo sensor de velocidad? ¿de dónde sacas que se  puede dañar algo por encender y apagar las luces de stop varias veces  por segundo durante un par de segundos? Perdón, pero yo creo que  equivocas el enfoque.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

2 tubitos plásticos iguales

en cada tubo un resorte con una bolita de acero en el extremo del resorte.
1 tubo orientado hacia adelante y el otro hacia atras..

como ya dijo fogonazo en el otro extremo del tubo un switch simple normal abierto...y listo

si no se entiende lo dibujo


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2011)

Por lo que veo es un producto para vender, te recomiendo que no hagas inventos raros, compra un módulo acelerómetro, son pequeños, baratos y muy simples de manejar.

Es una idea bastante factible, se puede hacer todo en una placa muy chica con leds e instertarlo en el mismo faro trasero, obtienes la energía de las luces de freno...

Igual no creo que el auto que viene atrás la entienda.


----------



## HAMP (Ago 12, 2011)

bofocastillo dijo:


> Más o menos creo entender por donde va tu idea, pero no la comparto. Yo  no veo como pueda ser más conveniente (tiempo y $) instalar cosas  nuevas, que usar las que ya trae el auto. ¿Crees que le convenga al  cliente comprar un nuevo par de faros traseros? ¿piensas que es fácil  (y rápido) instalar un nuevo sensor de velocidad? ¿de dónde sacas que se  puede dañar algo por encender y apagar las luces de stop varias veces  por segundo durante un par de segundos? Perdón, pero yo creo que  equivocas el enfoque.



Bueno...... lo de la filosofía de diseño es todo un tema que por tan amplio y profundo no creo que merezca ser tratado aquí. Solo diré que si no fuera por las innovaciones humanas estaríamos todavía en las cavernas.

En ningún momento dije que algo puede dañarse por encender los stops, sin embargo sí puede dañarse por desconectar/conectar cables equivocados y lo que pretendo es simpleza de instalación y confiabilidad. Respecto al sensor de velocidad todavía no tengo claro que tan díficil es instalarlo, pero la cuestión mecánica no se me dificulta, mi zona débil es la electrónica. Motivo por el cual hago esta consulta con gente que sí sabe. Aclaro que todo esto esto es solo una idea, por ahora.

Sí, es muy posible que equivoque el enfoque, sin embargo esta consulta es de carácter técnico. No pregunto si sería bueno o útil hacerlo sino como hacerlo. Todo esto puede ser un excelente experimento en el sentido equivocado.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> 2 tubitos plásticos iguales
> 
> en cada tubo un resorte con una bolita de acero en el extremo del resorte.
> 1 tubo orientado hacia adelante y el otro hacia atras..
> ...



Como experimento de Ciencias para la escuela está muy muy bueno yo estoy buscando algo más desarrollado



Dano dijo:


> Por lo que veo es un producto para vender, te recomiendo que no hagas inventos raros, compra un módulo acelerómetro, son pequeños, baratos y muy simples de manejar.
> 
> Es una idea bastante factible, se puede hacer todo en una placa muy chica con leds e instertarlo en el mismo faro trasero, obtienes la energía de las luces de freno...
> 
> Igual no creo que el auto que viene atrás la entienda.



Exacto!! no pretendo hacer inventos raros!! solo necesito la solución electrónica y si ya está hecha mucho mejor.

Lo del faro justo así lo imagino!


El conductor de atrás debiera entender de la misma manera que entiende cuando se encienden los stops, creo yo. De cualquier modo eso es otra cuestión.

O sea:
 hay que usar un acelerómetro pero como regulo el valor de disparo?
 habría que usar un sensor de velocidad de giro de rueda, pero como hago integrar los pulsos y  definir el umbral de habilitación del dispositivo?
que elementos existen para tal fin?


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2011)

HAMP dijo:


> Bueno...... lo de la filosofía de diseño es todo un tema que por tan amplio y profundo no creo que merezca ser tratado aquí. Solo diré que si no fuera por las innovaciones humanas estaríamos todavía en las cavernas.
> 
> En ningún momento dije que algo puede dañarse por encender los stops, sin embargo sí puede dañarse por desconectar/conectar cables equivocados y lo que pretendo es simpleza de instalación y confiabilidad. Respecto al sensor de velocidad todavía no tengo claro que tan díficil es instalarlo, pero la cuestión mecánica no se me dificulta, mi zona débil es la electrónica. Motivo por el cual hago esta consulta con gente que sí sabe. Aclaro que todo esto esto es solo una idea, por ahora.
> 
> ...



http://www.bricogeek.com/shop/sensores/32-acelerometro-2-ejes-adxl320-5g.html

Eso depende del acelerómetro, algunos entregan una frecuencia proporcional a la aceleración, otros entregan tensión como el link que te muestro.

De allí entras a una etapa de comparación con un Vref.

Sobre la velocidad supuse que lo solucionabas con el acelerómetro, no tiene mucha linealidad la aceleración con respecto a la velocidad pero podría funcionar.
La forma de obtener la velocidad es interviniendo el tablero, o usando un sensor propio.
El sensor propio puede ser de dos formas con un laser contra el suelo o con un sensor sobre una rueda (sensor hall).
El mas simple es el de la rueda, pero requiere intervención mecánica, el del laser realmente nunca armé uno asi que no te puedo dar muchso consejos, conozco la teoría pero no mas que eso... supongo que algún otro usuario te sabrá responder mejor en ese tema.

En fin no importa el método, debes obtener una tensión proporcional con respecto a la velocidad, la cual haces pasar por un comparador distinto al del acelerómetro y estableces los umbrales.

Las salidas de ambos comparadores las sumas con una AND y listo.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ago 12, 2011)

Bueno, cuando compras un radio/estereo de auto, tampoco viene con  bocinas, fuente/ampli y batería incluidas, se usan las bocinas y la  alimentación existentes. Si conectas mal un estereo/radio también puedes  dañar algo en el auto, pero no por eso los venden para que funcionen  "independientes" del sistema eléctrico/electrónico.

A lo que voy es que si el dispositivo está bien diseñado y se conecta  correctamente no debe existir ningún problema; pero en fin, es cuestión  de enfoques.

La otra vez investigando un poco, encontré que esa función (luces de  emergencia) en los AUDI (que la tienen, claro) se dispara si la  desaceleración es mayor a 0.7 g. Una vez obtenida, filtrada y procesada  la entrada desde el acelerómetro, usas un comparador (contral un valor  de tensión que represente esa desaceleración -0.7-).

Para lo del sensor de velocidad, y completando un poco lo que te  comentaron, investiga un poco más acerca de los sensores de efecto Hall y  los sensores VRS (Variable Reluctance Sensor). Depende del que escojas  (porque entregan diferentes salidas) es como se debe atacar la siguiente  etapa. Pero básicamente, tendrías que armar un convertidor de  frecuencia a voltaje (FVC), luego lo que te explican del comparador y  tal.


----------



## HAMP (Ago 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!
me orientan bastante como empezar a analizar el tema electrónico 



bofocastillo dijo:


> Bueno, cuando compras un radio/estereo de auto, tampoco viene con  bocinas, fuente/ampli y batería incluidas, se usan las bocinas y la  alimentación existentes. Si conectas mal un estereo/radio también puedes  dañar algo en el auto, pero no por eso los venden para que funcionen  "independientes" del sistema eléctrico/electrónico.
> 
> A lo que voy es que si el dispositivo está bien diseñado y se conecta  correctamente no debe existir ningún problema; pero en fin, es cuestión  de enfoques.
> 
> ...




Es muy cierto lo que dices, sin embargo ,desde un punto de vista comercial, es más seguro mantener separadas las aguas y evitar eventuales reclamos que pueden o no estar originados en el dispositivo agregado. manteniendo los sistemas independientes no hay posibilidad de fallas ni de reclamos. 
No sabía eso de los Audi, yo tengo un BMW (viejito) y no tiene ese dispositivo y eso que los de BM son de ponerle esos "chiches" (ej.: corte de corriente pirotécnico!) quizá uno nuevo lo tengo, no se.

Bueno, ya tengo por donde empezar a hacer los deberes!

Muchas gracias!! (volveré con más preguntas a su momento) 



Dano dijo:


> http://www.bricogeek.com/shop/sensores/32-acelerometro-2-ejes-adxl320-5g.html
> 
> Eso depende del acelerómetro, algunos entregan una frecuencia proporcional a la aceleración, otros entregan tensión como el link que te muestro.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info!

Cuando aclare más el tema volveré con más preguntas!


----------

